# Multímetro Brufer DT-830B



## evidio

Hola a toda la comunidad, colegas necesito el diagrama del  Multímetro Brufer DT-830B, se me averió y debo reponer algunas resistencias que aparecen quemadas y no conozco el valor de ellas. Saludos Cordiales


----------



## solaris8

la serie 800 son multimetros genericos,te dejo el diagrama del 830bespero te sirva....






http://www.hobby-hour.com/electronics/dt830b-digital-multimeter.php


----------



## galo20

Saludos
Tengo un multimetro digital dt830b, el cual no tiene pito para escuchar si hay continuidad, les envio las figuras del multimetro para ver si ustedes me pueden ayudar diciendome donde va conectado el parlante, ya que en youtube he visto videos pero no es igual a la tarjeta de este multimetro.  Gracias 

Atte.

Galo


----------



## switchxxi

No es solo colocar el parlante, falta todo el circuito que hace la medición/comparación y que activa el parlante/buzzer (Normalmente desarrolado alrededor de un LM358 en los multímetros baratos).


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ni se te ocurra quitar esos 4 tornillos y levantar la plaqueta , se te saltan las chapitas de los contactos y chau tester !


----------



## mcrven

Primeramente es indicarles que, esos multímetros, no llevan parlante. La chicharra suena mediante un transductor piezoeléctrico. Si no suena es porqué está desconectado uno de los terminales o se dañó el circuito del buzzer.
En esa placa se ve daño por derrame de la batería. Eso también podría haber afectado el buzzer.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra quitar esos 4 tornillos y levantar la plaqueta , se te saltan las chapitas de los contactos y chau tester !



Perfectamente de acuerdo con DosMetros...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Por la foto posteada puedo veer que esa tarjeta de circuito si queda sulfaltada , una buena limpieza con Alcool Isopropilico mas la ayuda de un cepillo seria muy bienvenido.
!Suerte!


----------



## analogico

switchxxi dijo:


> No es solo colocar el parlante, falta todo el circuito que hace la medición/comparación y que activa el parlante/buzzer (Normalmente desarrolado alrededor de un LM358 en los multímetros baratos).



Parece que unieron el lm en el chip principal.


----------



## mcrven

Las imagenes del post #921 no mestran rastros de un buzzer instalado. Busca el diagrama de ese multímetro y veremos si se puede instalarle uno, sin mayores intervenciones.
También te recuerdo que existen buzzers que suenan directamente al aplicarles tensión. Traen su generador a bordo.


----------



## switchxxi

analogico dijo:


> Parece que unieron el lm en el chip principal.



Muy buena observación.

La placa parece ser exactamente la misma... solo queda colocar el piezoeléctrico y cruzar los dedos porque este implementado en el COB.
Si hay suerte sale andando y la caratula de adelante no tiene el símbolo solo para ahorrarse el buzzer. (Que, por cierto, está en la escala de medición de diodos).


----------



## analogico

switchxxi dijo:


> Muy buena observación.
> 
> La placa parece ser exactamente la misma... solo queda colocar el piezoeléctrico y cruzar los dedos porque este implementado en el COB.
> Si hay suerte sale andando y la caratula de adelante no tiene el símbolo solo para ahorrarse el buzzer. (Que, por cierto, está en la escala de medición de diodos).


Se parece,al menos la parte de arriba es casi igual
pero el otro  cable  del buzzer no se nota bien donde esta conectado


----------



## Alexis0159

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra quitar esos 4 tornillos y levantar la plaqueta , se te saltan las chapitas de los contactos y chau tester !


Me ha pasado eso 2M, se me desparramaron todas las chapitas y de milagro pude armar nuevamente mí multímetro como estaba , lo desarme porque uno de los contactos estaba fallando. Demoré mucho para armarlo como estaba.


----------



## unmonje

galo20 dijo:


> Saludos
> Tengo un multimetro digital dt830b, el cual no tiene pito para escuchar si hay continuidad, les envio las figuras del multimetro para ver si ustedes me pueden ayudar diciendome donde va conectado el parlante, ya que en youtube he visto videos pero no es igual a la tarjeta de este multimetro.  Gracias
> 
> Atte.
> 
> Galo
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281633
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281632


En los muy baratos, he podido comprobar que, ni siquiera ponen un Buzzer. Lo lamento.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

unmonje dijo:


> En los muy baratos, he podido comprobar que, ni siquiera ponen un Buzzer. Lo lamento.


Basta comprar un Caramelo un poquito mas elaborado que te regalan un polimetro deses .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## mcrven

Indicanos cual integrado lleva, para saber si tiene la función incorporada y si se puede activar de alguna manera.

DT830B Circuit Diagram​

Según un señor inglés (De Inglaterra), este esd el esquemático de ese multímetro y de otros más similares y/o iguales.
Según ese señor, el chip es el famoso ICL-7106 de Intersil.

DT830B Circuit Diagram

Aquí el enlace a ese sitio.


----------



## mcrven

Доработка мультиметра М-830

Abriendo este link veremos una traducción con la solución a las mejoras para ese tipo de miltímetro, las cuales incluyen la adición del buzzer, entre otras.


----------



## hellfire4

analogico dijo:


> Parece que unieron el lm en el chip principal.



Para zafar puede andar, pero es una porquería ese tester Xd. Los contactos de los lapices ni siqueran andan bien y tienes que apoyarses los dedos para que marquen, me hice con uno y fue una mala compra, al querer medir un estabilizador revento el fusible (el cual se ve que no tiene en esa foto, dado que no se lo han colocado) y aunque se lo cambie, quedo inservible


----------



## mcrven

El archivo adjunto fue traducido y editado. En el se describen tres mejoras para un multímetro muy similar (M830): Agregar buzzer, medidor de capacidad y apagado automático.

Para el Buzzer solo requiere de un transistor PNP y un Piezoeléctrico con zumbador a bordo, com ya les comentaba antes.

Manos a la obra, pues...


hellfire4 dijo:


> Para zafar puede andar, pero es una porquería ese tester Xd. Los contactos de los lapices ni siqueran andan bien y tienes que apoyarses los dedos para que marquen, me hice con uno y fue una mala compra, al querer medir un estabilizador revento el fusible (el cual se ve que no tiene en esa foto, dado que no se lo han colocado) y aunque se lo cambie, quedo inservible



Eso se puede hacer con cualquier multímetro, independientemente de marca o costo... una metida de extremidades y... a la ostia...
¿Acaso crées que un UNI-T, o un BK, etc. son tan mejores como dicen? Tengo un SIMPSON desde hacen unos 50 años ya, lo he reparado y modificado unas cuantas veces y solo de suerte lo pude salvar, que le volaron todos los ICs midiendo la acometida de una soldadora de inducción. De suerte los encontré aquí, en el entorno y lo pude salvar.


----------



## hellfire4

Bueno, solo relate mi experiencia, ese fue el que probe (misma marca), y eso me paso.
Tuve que recortar un poco los conectores, algo mejoro, pero si no les presionaba, no hacian buen contacto -midiendo una fuente, marcaba 0, y me alarme, y era porque el lápiz no hacia contacto estando conectado-
Aca en Argentina, es el modelo más barato justo (aunque algunos trataron de verme la cara para vendermelo al doble)




mcrven dijo:


> El archivo adjunto fue traducido y editado. En el se describen tres mejoras para un multímetro muy similar (M830): Agregar buzzer, medidor de capacidad y apagado automático.
> 
> Para el Buzzer solo requiere de un transistor PNP y un Piezoeléctrico con zumbador a bordo, com ya les comentaba antes.
> 
> Manos a la obra, pues...
> 
> 
> Eso se puede hacer con cualquier multímetro, independientemente de marca o costo... una metida de extremidades y... a la ostia...
> ¿Acaso crées que un UNI-T, o un BK, etc. son tan mejores como dicen? Tengo un SIMPSON desde hacen unos 50 años ya, lo he reparado y modificado unas cuantas veces y solo de suerte lo pude salvar, que le volaron todos los ICs midiendo la acometida de una soldadora de inducción. De suerte los encontré aquí, en el entorno y lo pude salvar.


No, no lo creo, todos esos de ese mismo estilo son de la misma calidad, es evidente. Aunque sean de otra marca.


----------



## analogico

hellfire4 dijo:


> No, no lo creo, todos esos de ese mismo estilo son de la misma calidad, es evidente. Aunque sean de otra marca.


no, creo que ya lo había escrito , pero esos multímetros vienen en diferentes calidades


----------



## hellfire4

En mi caso, pues sirvió para lo que queria, aunque duro poco, y dije, lo barato ha salido caso aca. Y opte por otro modelo, dado que aunque poco lo use (onda un taladro), si lo necesito y no lo tengo, no estará bueno.






Pero bueno, ya se va entendiendo.


----------

